# Facebook app won't let me type in comments on Nexus 7



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

The Facebook app won't let me type in the comments section... I don't have this problem on my phone.. anyone under have this problem on their n7?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone have thoughts on this? I tried uninstalling and re installing, didn't work.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't know but it's happening on my N7 and GNex, so I suspect (along with some recent negative comments on its Google Play page) that a new update has screwed it up.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I stopped using the fb app a few months ago and just use it in the browser with success. Got tired of the battery drain.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thephantom (Jul 22, 2012)

It's a hit and miss thing. Sometimes I can and sometimes I can't. I think you gotta press to show all comments first then you can.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willis936 (Jul 25, 2012)

There's no tablet support on the Facebook app (ie it's a blown up version of the phone app). In browser is a much more satisfying experience. That and you can actually accomplish what you want to.


----------

